# Generadores (consideraciones fundamentales)



## erkillo (Abr 4, 2009)

Sin pretender dar unos exahustivos datos teoricos, me gustaria comentar algunos de los detalles  que por mi experiencia creo que son fundamentales a la hora de conocer un generador.

En grandes rasgos hay dos tipos de generadores en el sector industrial y naval.

*La Dinamo*

*El alternador*

La dinamo hoy dia esta practicamente en desuso.Utilizada para generar corrientes en barcos obsoletos o en sistemas donde es imprescindible generar corriente continua como por ejemplo los sitemas de amarre ward leonard o en los automoviles. Su mantenimiento es mas caro que el del generador.

Sus sistemas de exitacion van desde el rustico reostato hasta los mas modernos sistemas electronicos de exitación y regulacion acoplada en paralela con otra dinamo.


El alternador es el rey en la industria desde hace varias decadas. Como su propio nombre indica genera una corriente alterna de diferentes frecuencias y voltajes.


El generador trifasico es el mas comun en el sector naval e industrial. Su frecuencia y voltaje  depende sobre todo del numero de polos de dicho generador , del numero de espiras y la sección del cobre.

En europa los generadores generan por lo general 400v 50 Hz con lo que por ejemplo si un generador es de cuatro polos debera gira a 1500 RPM, si tuviera dos polos deberia girar a 3000 RPM y con ocho polos a 750 RPM, y asi sucesivamente.

El modelo de gran parte de America genera 440v 60hz. Con lo que un generador de cuatro polos tiene que gira a una velocidad de 1800 RPM.

Otra de las grandes diferencias entre los alternadores  es su tipo de excitación.

Hay muchos, diaria que innumerables tipo, aqui cito los mas corrientes.
*
Excitación por anillos rozantes. (Transcuadro y a caballo)*

*Excitación con excitratriz.*

*Exitacion con excitratiz e imán permanente.*


*La excitratriz por anillos rozante* 

Es por la cual la corriente de exitación se entrega directamente a la masa polar del generador (rotor) a trabes de escobillas que rozan en unos anillos solidarios al rotor. . El voltaje de remanencia(pequeña diferencia de potencial a la salida del generador) del alternador es entregada a una tarjeta electronica o una reactancia regulable y un puente rectificador estático que entregan a su ve un voltaje de corriente continua a la masa polar. Esto se repetira hasta que el generador llegue a su corriente nominal y se entregue a la masa polar una tension de mantenimiento. Se denomina transcuadro cuando la reactancia y el puente rectificador estático se localizan en el cuadro principal y a caballo cuando estan situados sobre el generador.

*La excitación por exitratiz* 

Se diferencia principalmente de la anterior por que esta vez  la masa polar (rotor) no lleva anillos rozantes y tiene colocado en su parte posterior dos bobinados auxiliaries, uno estatico y otro solidario el rotor.
Estos generadores tienen generalmente ,por no decir siempre,una tarjeta que controla el voltaje y la corriente de excitación. 

Su  funcionamiento es el siguiente:

Al girar el alternador a sus revoluciones nominales o cerca de ellas el voltaje de remanencia es entregado a la tarjeta de exitación, esta a su vez entrega un voltaje de corriente continua a el bobinado auxiliar estatico que induce a su vez una corriente alterna trifasica al bobinado auxiliar giratorio que es transformadorrmada en continua por un puente rectificador trifasico y dinamico( solidario al rotor)este entrega una tension continua a la masa polar, este efecto se repite hasta multiplicar la tension a la nominal.

*
Excitación con excitratiz e imán permanente.*

Este sistema es muy parecido al anterior pero en este caso  hay un bobinado auxiliar mas en la parte posterior del generador.Este bobinado auxiliar esta formado por un bobinado estatico y un iman que gira en su interior.



 Hay muchas particularidades en la exitación de los generadores. Existen tambien alternadores de anillos rozantes con iman permanente, otros que usan un  debanado intermedio en el estator para su exitacion o los que toman una referencia del puente de la estrella para generar.



*Acoplamiento en paralelo de alternadores.*

Para acoplar o conectar  alternadores en paralelo hay que tener varias consideraciones.

1. Los generadores deben de ser del mismo voltaje  la misma potencia y la misma regulacion.

Se puede acoplar un instante dos generadores de diferentes potencia pero para realizar un cambio de corriente no para dejarlos acoplados indefinidamente.

2. Hay que tener encuenta el sincronismo de fase. Es decir, tiene que coincidir para acoplar en paralelo que la fase R de un generador coincida con la R del otro  la  S con la S y la T con la T del contrario podriamos dañar las protecciones termicas del interruptor o el mismo generador. Esto de consique con un aparato llamado sincronoscopio este es el mas aconsejable pero tambien puede realizarse con tres lamparas. Si conectamos una lampara entre cada fase de los dos generadores a acoplar ,es decir, la R de G1 con la R de G2 y asi sucesivamente, cuando las tres luces  se encendieran a las vez y despues se fueran apagando justamente las tres a la vez ese seria el momento de acoplar en paralelo.


Despues de esto solo queda proteger el generador por sobrecorriente( para que no se entregue mas corriente que kla que pueda generar el alternador)

y para inversión(para que cuando se trabaja con dos alternadores en paralelo uno de ellos le traspase todala carga al otro generador y trabaje como motor)


----------

